

Linux is about to take over the desktop but not like you think it will - lvevjo
http://www.zdnet.com/linux-is-about-to-take-over-the-desktop-but-not-like-you-think-it-will-7000028417/

======
danford
I don't quite understand what google is trying to do with chrome OS. IMHO I
think we are coming to a point where OS's are going to be convergent, which
means that one OS will adapt to the form factor you run it on. Canonical is
already doing this with Ubuntu and MS was trying to get there with Windows 8
(I think). Chrome OS is touted as a mobile OS for laptop form factors, and
Android doesn't seem to be coming to an end at all. Will google ship Android
on laptops? Will Chrome OS become convergent and be on all their devices? Will
we continue to use non-convergent systems?

------
Executor
The Chrome OS linux variant is not the OS that many want to see dominate.
Google is untrustworthy since they treat their users as the product via data
mining and information gathering. Their services are suspect.

------
lkd
I very much doubt that any business except the smallest mom-and-pop store
could run entirely on Chromebooks. Certainly no IT business could run on them.

